# Searching for a pure Heinzl's male



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 
does any of you know a breeder that still have males of this rare bloodline?
A friend of mine has beautiful pure Heinzl's female and wishes to buy a male.
Hope you can advice
thanks in advance
ciao
up:


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

nobody can give us a hint about this..is this bloodline lost?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

some of these dogs go back into pure Colby lines from what Ive found.

I have even seen some with Corvino, Tudor and even Dibbo in there!

who is the sire and dam of your friends dog?

you know this dog dont you......look at the bitch

http://www.wildsidekennels.com/dibo.html


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*heres one I found*

http://members.tripod.com/clicks_apbt/


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Its gonna be exremely hard to find a pure Heinzl dog. Where did your friend get their female?


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

This guy friend of mine used to own a fantastic pure HEINZL'S, she died not long ago..I wish to post her ped which is astonishing as 99% of ancestors are pure Heinzl's..it is too big and I find it difficul to reduce it..hoper i can post it to you later..anyway this is a link where u can see the passed away Champion Betty:
http://www.gamekennel.altervista.org/yard_news.html
The new female he got a month ago is also descending from same ancestors and line..the guy told me these Heinzl's dogs were imported some years ago from the states from a kennel which then has been destroyed and all dogs sadly have been put to sleep..cannot tell the name now..will come to you later also with this..
Thank you for helping out this guy which is really very very fond of this bloodline I talk on his behalf as he cannot speak english.
Ciao


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Betty is a outstanding look'n dog!!

I will look around for this line and see what I can find.....


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you all for your help..I post a pic's of Heinzl's Zuny ..the actual beautiful dog of this friend of mine.
ciao


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

littleboyblue said:


> http://members.tripod.com/clicks_apbt/


Thank you!! but unfortunately messages sent to the e-mail address shown on site are " undeliverable" Do you know another way to contact Paradise Farm?
Bye


----------

